# Auswahl erweitern, rundet die Kontur.



## Elena (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

Wenn ich eine Form mit spitzen ecken auswähle (mit CTRL+Layer) und versuche die auswahl>verändern>erweitern dann werden die spitzen ecken rund.

Gibts eine Möglichkeit dies zu umgehen. Ich möchte einfach wie ein inset Effekt machen mit meinem Logo.

Wie soll ich es sonst bewerkstelligen?
Wenn ich jetzt versuche die auswahl/Form zu vergrössern - die Auswahl selber grösser transformiere und sie veruche manuel zu positionieren. Damit es im hintergrund der Form sein soll, geht es auch nicht.

Any idee, please!







Edit: Bleibt mir also nichts anderes übrig es mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nachzuzeichnen/umrahmen? Denke schon, nicht?


----------



## da_Dj (30. Dezember 2004)

Wenn du die Auswahl erst größer machst und dann kleiner passiert das ganze nicht ... hört sich vielleicht seltsam an, ist aber so


----------



## McAce (30. Dezember 2004)

Ich hatte dein Problem auch mal gehabt, es ging wirklich schneller und einfacher die Kontur mit Pfadwerkzeug nachzuzeichnen und dann zur Maske umzuwandeln.

Meine Erfahrung


----------



## Philip Kurz (30. Dezember 2004)

Kommt auf die Form an, aber "Auswahl transformieren" funktioniert ohne jegliche Veränderungen.


----------



## Elena (30. Dezember 2004)

@da_Dj

Leider kein Effekt die Form ist zu komplex.

@radde´

Habe es auch veresucht manuel zu transformieren, aber Form ist zu komplex.

@McAce

Kling interessant, aber dies musst Du mir bitte genauer erklären.
Die Form ist schon mit Pfade gemacht. Pfad habe ich auf dieses Projekt kopiert und auf die Grösse transformiert, und jetzt eine neue ebene und ...?


----------

